# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Microsoft: что пошло не так

## SDA

В 2007 году эссе Пола Грэма о том, что "Microsoft мертва" наделало немало шума. Может показаться, что он ошибался, ведь компания и по сей день вполне жива и весьма прибыльна, но Грэм имел в виду совсем другое. Он объяснял, что с некоторых пор Microsoft перестала нависать над ИТ-индустрией непобедимым великаном. Никто больше не боится Microsoft. Прошло три года, и представить себе, что Microsoft можно бояться, ещё сложнее - сегодня Apple и Google продолжают захватывать новые рынки, а в Microsoft никак не могут разобраться со старыми. Почти всему, что делает компания, грозит полная утрата актуальности. Как можно было докатиться до такого?

*Потеря интернета*

Печальнее всего выглядит ситуация с интернетом - в Microsoft отчётливо видели его приближение и всячески старались поучаствовать. Был создан собственный браузер, и не просто создан, а прочно встроен в систему. Видимо, тогда предполагалось, что это поможет сделать ОС тесно завязанной на интернет. В те времена эта концепция была не слишком очевидной, но после бума веб-сервисов и появления Palm WebOS и Google Сhrome OS мы отлично понимаем, о чём идёт речь. Тем не менее, старые попытки быстро потеряли осмысленность (если вообще её имели - помните Active Desktop?), а новые почему-то перестали предприниматься.

"Проспав" интернет, руководство Microsoft встретило новые проблемы - буквально из ничего вдруг возник Google, а пока Стив Балмер ублажал разработчиков и партнёров, появились социальные сети. Facebook уже пытается изобразить из себя операционную систему: позволяет хранить информацию и даже запускать приложения. В Microsoft тем временем делают подобие Google, проталкиваемое изо всех сил (и вряд ли имеющее шансы на настоящее соперничество), покупают акции Facebook, строят сетевую платформу Azure и проявляют прочую сильно запоздалую активность.

Полученное в девяностые годы преимущество на рынке веб-браузеров тоже мало-помалу испаряется. Иронично, что главный удар нанёс казалось бы уже побеждённый Netscape Navigator. Пока IE почивал на лаврах, тот успел превратиться в Firefox и снова отнял у Microsoft заметную долю браузерного рынка. Ну не стыдно ли так легко сдавать не без труда занятые позиции?

*Windows под угрозой*

Бизнес Microsoft выглядит как пирамида, стоящая вершиной вниз. В основе продуктов компании лежат собственные платформы, а держится всё это на узком основании под названием Windows. Недаром же маркетологи Microsoft неуклюже пытаются втиснуть это слово в название каждого продукта.

Заметные проблемы с Windows начались во времена, когда разработка Vista сначала растянулась на куда более долгий срок, чем предполагалось поначалу, а затем закончилась совсем не тем, что все ждали. В получившейся системе не было и половины технологий, задумывавшихся, когда она ещё называлась проект Longhorn. Компании понадобилось целых семь лет, чтобы выпустить Vista, а потом ещё два года, чтобы сделать из неё более популярный Windows 7.

Может ли быть успешным продукт с циклом разработки почти в десятилетие? Как минимум он оставляет место для конкурентов. За такой срок новые системы могут быть построены чуть ли не с нуля - и они строятся. Mac OS X появилась и развилась как раз в этот период, да и о реальной возможности установки Linux на рабочие компьютеры заговорили тогда же.

В Microsoft, конечно, уже проанализировали промашку, растянувшуюся на много лет, и теперь версии Windows будут выходить чаще. На разработку Windows 7 понадобилось несравнимо меньше времени, чем на Vista, создание восьмой версии тоже вряд ли растянется на десятилетие. Тем не менее, как и в случае с Internet Explorer, момент может оказаться уже упущенным.

Что ждёт Microsoft, если веб-приложения действительно начнут вытеснять обычные? Что если персональный компьютер вообще окажется не таким уж нужным во времена вездесущих специализированных устройств вроде "умных" телефонов, планшетов и телеприставок? Windows перестанет быть краеугольным камнем, и компании придётся соревноваться за каждый из новых рынков. Отчасти этот процесс уже идёт.

*Потеря превосходства в области мобильных компьютеров*

К мобильному подразделению Microsoft беда пришла по той же знакомой схеме, напоминающей сюжет голливудского боевика с продолжением. Кажется, что победа уже одержана, и настанет мир и покой. Но вот проходит десять лет, и оказывается, что поверженный противник вовсе не повержен, а вынашивает новые планы и возвращается. Возможно, с подмогой.

Речь на этот раз об истории борьбы систем Windows CE и Palm OS. Вторая была крайне популярна в девяностых, но Microsoft удалось отвоевать рынок карманных компьютеров у Palm и занять его чуть ли не полностью. Результат? Microsoft тут же снижает активность разработок и в конце концов даёт появиться целому выводку конкурентов - iPhone, Android и даже возродившемуся Palm.

При этом внутри Microsoft ситуация не менее неприятная - вместо того, чтобы готовить на смену Windows Mobile одну современную и конкурентоспособную мобильную ОС, компания разбрасывает усилия по множеству проектов: Windows Mobile 6.5, Windows Mobile Embedded, Courier, Kin и, наконец, Windows Phone 7, на который и возлагаются основные надежды. Часть проектов сейчас сворачивают на разных стадиях: Courier - на этапе прототипирования, Kin - после душераздирающе провальных продаж.

*Потеря рынка развлечений*

У истоков Windows Phone стоит ещё один провальный проект - плеер Zune. После того, как в Apple открыли золотую жилу в виде рынка портативных плееров, в Microsoft почему-то решили, что совсем не конкурировать будет стыдно. Увы, сама конкуренция вышла не менее постыдной.

Сложно сказать, почему покупатели не бросились в магазины за новенькими Zune: то ли угловатый вид не понравился, то ли коричневатый цвет оказался не по вкусу. То ли Apple уже так плотно закрепилась в сознании людей как главный производитель плееров, что соперничать с айподами оказывается по силам лишь копеечным китайским плеерам, которые покупают люди, не видящие разницу между брендами и моделями.

Не помогло ни превращение Media Player в бегемотообразный клон iTunes, ни открытие подписного сервиса, через который за фиксированную плату можно слушать неограниченное количество музыки. Почему же зря пропало столько усилий? Что было сделано не так? Найти ответ на этот вопрос не так легко.

Быть может, в Microsoft просто не умеют делать такие же привлекательные продукты как в Apple. Или выбор подписной модели был ошибочным. Или просто не стоило тратить силы на попытки влезть на уже занятый рынок, не имея продукта, по-настоящему превосходящего конкурентов. Так или иначе, в Microsoft провала не предвидели или действовали вопреки этому предчувствию. Что, конечно, ещё хуже.

*Неутешительные итоги*

За последние десять-пятнадцать лет в Microsoft пыталась объять вообще всё, но вдруг оказалось, что мир не может вертеться вокруг одной компании. Теперь, после череды неверных шагов, упущенных возможностей и совершенно несвоевременной пассивности, завертело уже Microsoft, причём так, что не очень понятно, как из этой ситуации можно выбраться, и можно ли вообще. Без решительных действий эта ситуация точно не изменится.

http://www.computerra.ru/own/544805/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## marselo_io_off

хммм, честно говоря, VISTA меня разочаровала через год .постоянные зависоны, глюки, тормоза. Хотя поначалу было классно. После морально устаревшей XP, VISTA выглядела глотком свежего воздуха. Обманчивое было время...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> После морально устаревшей XP


Уж не знаю, что там морально устарело, ХРю вполне моему компьютеру соответствует... Покупать новый ради Висты не хотелось...
Виста не понра сразу. С семеркой пока сталкивалась мало и впечатления всё больше отрицательные...
И ведь на работе альтернативную ОС поставить не дадут... Ну хоть офис пока обновлять не рвутся...

----------


## Kuzz

http://inoblogger.ru/2010/07/04/krax...lee-veroyaten/ - подобные размышления..

----------


## marselo_io_off

а почему все так думают, что у Microsoft все плохо?? У них ведь есть еще одна дойная корова, да еще больше чем Windows. Это - XBOX360. Они огромные деньги срубают на продажах консоли и дисков. Не думаю, что Майкрософт прям таки погибает. Пока есть XBOX360, а скоро выйдет XBОХ720 - она не исчезнет с рынка. А вот с Windows им реально надо что-то делать. Лично я не хочу переходить на Линукс или Макинтош. Не-а...

----------


## Kuzz

> Пока есть XBOX360, а скоро выйдет XBОХ720


Потому что есть PS3 + PSP, т.е. и стационарный (и крутой) вариант и могбильный вариант. А у МС?

+ кортинко из иногблога 
Где там икс-ящик?

----------


## craftix

Сами по себе приставки производителям прибыли не приносят, так как особенно в начале продаж они продают их по цене ниже себестоимости. Почти вся прибыль от продаж игр.

----------


## marselo_io_off

как раз таки наоборот. в начале выходи ХВОХ стоил выше своей себестоимости. это сейчас цена упала на все виды Икса.
я думаю, на графике приведена прибыль Майкрософт на ПК. консоль тут не учитывается.

----------


## pig

> Где там икс-ящик?


Entertainment and Devices

----------


## craftix

Вообще странно очень, народ во всю пользует иксбокс и сетевые сервисы, а они только убытки приносят.

"Ранее в этот же день Microsoft огласила финансовые итоги начала 2010 года. За третий финасовый квартал развлекательное подразделение (оно включает как Xbox, так и Zune) принесло компании $1.67 млрд. прибыли, на 2% больше, чем за тот же период прошлого фин.года.....В целом Microsoft закончили квартал с прибылью в $14.5 млрд., львиную долю которой составляют продажи Windows 7." xboxrussia.ru
Судя по этой информации график какой-то совсем не правильный.

----------


## Kuzz

> Судя по этой информации график какой-то совсем не правильный.


Хм, "прибыль" и "доход" - разные понятия)

----------


## craftix

:Smiley:  Разные, но profit это ведь и есть прибыль, а не доход

----------


## Kuzz

Я к тому, что мы не знаем кто и какие данные использовал (и что мерил). А при переводе могли и исказить смысл, различие то тонкое

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*

тем более, график разбит помесячно.

----------


## antanta

Онлайн-сервисы должны рулить, это было бы логично. Загрузил "ворд" по необходимости (по мне - раз в две недели), заплатил ... да что там, рекламу "посмотрел", ну или  или заплатил таки 5 центов за час работы, и довольно правообладателю "ворда". 
 Если гугль предлагает это, то я за гугль. А там, под напором копирастов, и другие будут "за". И так до тех пор, пока этот гугль не станет "врагом №1 всего прогрессивного человечества"  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kuzz

> И так до тех пор, пока этот гугль не станет "врагом №1 всего прогрессивного человечества"


Ну, для нек-рых уже стал)))
Но модель жизнеспособна, и более того, вполне пользуется спросом

----------

